# Pen Press, or Elephant Gun?



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2005)

You know that old saying "You don't use an elephant gun to kill a ____"?  I think it is squirrel, or something like that.  Anyway, it may be overkill, but this 1/2 ton arbor press is awesome as a pen press, costs about $10.00 less and has more uses than a pen press.  It does weigh about 20 pounds though.  $30.00 at HF.
Rob


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 22, 2005)

Rob,

When the pen is longer than this will accomodate, take off the metal disc, then bolt the press to the table, it will then allow your table top to be the "bottom plate" and handle all sizes of pens.

Also, you CAN replace the metal base with a corian substitute and drill holes to accomodate the different collars in pen kits, so you don't put pressure on the threads that will hold your transmissions.

Oh, I have one, thanks![:0]


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Ed,
That's some good info.  I've been using a pipe clamp and it doesn't have a flat stand, so it rocks and was a real pain.  This press did a great job, with no messing around with balance.  I'll be on the look-out for some corian.  
Rob


----------



## chigdon (Nov 22, 2005)

That IS serious overkill and that is why I love it so much.  Thanks!


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2005)

Chris,
As Tim Allen says, "Oh, oh, oh!"  I guess he's the "Anti-Clause".[]

I just used this press again, on my first slimline.  It wasn't deep enough for the whole contraption, with the transmission and the nib.  I angled it against the corner and it popped right in.  I will be using it on my new desk, when I build it, so it won't be bolted down, except for maybe a base of bloodwood, with felt underneath.
Rob


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 22, 2005)

Rob,

Look at the vertical ram, see if it can be inserted upside-down, giving you more vertical travel. I think that's what I changed-its on my demo lathe, so its packed away-the ram comes out easily, set screw.  

 I know mine now does a slimline, but I do have a hole in the corian that adds about a quarter inch.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 22, 2005)

The one-ton model that I have in my shop has about an inch more travel, it is ideal!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh, you got the little one, I got the one-ton version when they had a sale of it, has a bit more travel and does not bog down when the tubes are a bit tighter .....[][][)]


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2005)

Rudy,
I don't think I have to worry about anything bogging down on me.  I can't carry and lift a lot anymore (a good reason to get the smaller version for me), but I can push a lot.  After all, my nick-name isn't little Rob.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Rob, Look at the vertical ram, see if it can be inserted upside-down, giving you more vertical travel.....



It looks to me like you could cut off about an inch of the end of the ram and get some more capacity out of the press??


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ed and Randy,
Here is a pic with the ram retracted all of the way.  It actually goes into the housing a little.  I think that I will bolt it to a base, like I mentioned, then replace the table with a softer material, like corian.  I don't intend to turn a whole lot of different pens, so I won't have to drill too many holes in it.  I thought of capping the plunger (ram) with something softer also.  I don't want to chip the plating either.
Thanks for your insight,



<br />
Rob


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, seeing that picture makes it obvious that my idea won't work.  [:I][:I]  Just out of curiosity, what is the distance between the top of that plate and the bottom of the ran when fully retracted??


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 23, 2005)

<b>3-7/8"</b>


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 23, 2005)

Two  options or a cobination of both.
Cut the ram shorter and/or build a sub-base the thickness you want to raise it.
drill through the casring and bolt the press to the base.
YOu will want a "sweet- spot" where the handel exerts the most amount of force while press yet doesn't require a lot of effort  to do the job


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 23, 2005)

Eagle,
Thanks for the ideas.  The ram is already short enough, as it disappears into the housing.  There are already holes drilled for mounting, but your idea for making it as thick as the distance I want to raise it, is also good.  I have plenty of plain stock (2" thick oak planks) too.
Rob


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Eagle,
> Thanks for the ideas.  The ram is already short enough, as it disappears into the housing.  There are already holes drilled for mounting, but your idea for making it as thick as the distance I want to raise it, is also good.  I have plenty of plain stock (2" thick oak planks) too.
> Rob



I know it was a good idea that's why I replied.
If it  ws a bad one I would have P.M.'d you

A guy once told me this when I was having a hard time solving a problem with a duct run.

<b>"If you can't straighten out the fairway, turn the club head".</b>
I don't know what that means.
_,I hate golf, boring game hitting a ball spending a lot of money and wind up where you started.
Those who ride the carts and claim they are getting excercise re jerks. right up therre with gas wasting nascar drivers,just once I'd like to see them make a right turn)_Anyway that quote will amke you sound like an intellegent old fart


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 23, 2005)

Eagle,
So then, I should ignore any e-mails you send?[}][][][:0]
Just kidding (in case the smileys don't convey that properly).  Judging by your pens, I think some of your bad ideas are better than some of my good ones.
Rob


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />...Cut the ram shorter and/or build a sub-base the thickness you want to raise it.....



Cutting the ram, I posted about last night......building a sub base occurred to me while in the shower this morning.  Apparently we came up with the same solutions; but not in the same sequence.  Already established that cutting the ram isn't such a hot idea; but building a sub-base should work very well!!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />....right up therre with gas wasting nascar drivers,just once I'd like to see them make a right turn)[/i]



Check out the NASCAR races at Watkins Glen, Infineon Raceway and Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez.

Can't say for sure; but I would guess those 43 drivers use up less gas during a race than than would the 200,000 thousand spectators if they were out driving around instead of sitting in the stands??


----------



## TomServo (Nov 24, 2005)

Randy: but what about the gas they use up while they're entering and leaving? 80000 cars idling and creeping along for 8-12 hours is more than a few!!


----------

